# Severalls Water Tower (AERIAL) - August 2013



## g197- (Aug 9, 2013)

Sparkys post in July (http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=26887#.UgTXcFNdrHM) of the Severalls Water Tower inspired me to take my copter out today and get some aerial shots of what I could of Severalls. Not what you usually get on here but I still thought it might have been of interest so hope no one minds.

The main focus was the water tower because I could easily keep the copter within eye sight but there are a few other buildings too. From up high you really can see how overgrown all the vegetation is across the whole site.

Where I was a few people drove past and what I thought was a groundsman but they weren't really fussed. I was in plain view of the still functioning parts of Severalls and it was the middle of the day. 






*The view from this opening was taken by Sparky here: http://s1176.photobucket.com/user/sparky1000/media/sevs%20water%20tower%20and%20admin/IMG_4824_zpsed7dcd69.jpg.html*





Top right of the screen in an open car park is where I was controlling the copter from.











Two good shots showing an overall view of the site. Probably didn't capture all of it.










Please excuse the quality loss in the stills. I took them from video footage.

At the request of *UE-OMJ* raw video is online:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zt0QBHCNDk[/ame]

More aerial shots on the FB page: http://www.facebook.com/crispaerial


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 9, 2013)

Fan-bloody-tastic  Love it!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 9, 2013)

Where can we view the video? I'd like to see that too...


----------



## g197- (Aug 9, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Where can we view the video? I'd like to see that too...



As per your request. Just uploading some raw footage to YouTube. Bare with...

Now live: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zt0QBHCNDk[/ame]


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 9, 2013)

When I first saw aerial shots, this was the first place I thought of. This hasn't dissapointed, being on the vid!


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 9, 2013)

That vid is super cool and the stills quality is excellent. Great to see such different views of the place.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 10, 2013)

Now that's another form of exploring and you know what? I love it.

Angles way outside of what a conventional explore would achieve, fantastic.

Thanks fella


----------



## g197- (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the love guys. I really didn't think it was right to post as it wasn't inside. 

After I did these shots I went around to where the new road is pegged to be. Some of the palisade fencing between fields is down but unfortunately everything into the site was solid. Whilst in the undergrowth at a fence line a security car went past luckily I wasn't spotted.... Until I was walking back and I caught the car stationary in the corner of my eye. 

Main thing learnt though from that walk along the fence line is there are plenty of places to launch the copter from the other side for more angles.

On the note about the stills quality I think I could do with running them through something like Lightroom to improve the colours. I never feel the stills looks as sharp as the video.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 10, 2013)

Cheers for the video - awesome stuff.

I fly rc helis but wouldn't be brave enough to send it somewhere like that 

I'm guessing thats a quad-copter, am I right? What one is it? What setup have you got? Is it FPV? (Sorry for all the questions  )

Steve


----------



## basschism (Aug 10, 2013)

Brilliant work, and such an intersting angle, love the scale of this place!


----------



## Newage (Aug 10, 2013)

Outstanding, they are some of the most stunning shots of sevs I'v seen in ages.

Newage


----------



## palmars (Aug 10, 2013)

Wow!! loving this idea with the copter, great report and great footage.
Nicely done.
Pal


----------



## jmcjnr (Aug 10, 2013)

Great stuff! There are so many sites you can explore like this. Please keep it up (literally) Jim


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2013)

That video is awesome. The only thing that could make that better would be a security guard on the groiund shaking his fist at it "I hate you Buter!" stylee. 
That is some seriously awesome footage!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 10, 2013)

What an amazing tool,thanks for sharing a great report.


----------



## g197- (Aug 10, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Cheers for the video - awesome stuff.
> 
> I fly rc helis but wouldn't be brave enough to send it somewhere like that
> 
> ...



Wow guys! Firstly to everyone I'm really taken back by the reception from this quick shoot. Never thought it would be as good as this. Really wow and thanks to everyone. 

In reply to Steve and to anyone who would like to know; the setup:

DJI F550 Flamewheel 6 rotor hexacopter. 
FPV is a no lag 5.8ghz radio link to a 7" screen. 
Carrying a GoPro HERO3 Black Edition on a gimbal. No post stabilisation required at all. 
Camera pivot control from Walkera Devo 10. 

The copter has GPS so will sit very still once up even in 20mph gusts. 

Happy to come fly on any future projects with people. 

Have yet to get IN Severalls....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 10, 2013)

That sounds like a LOT of money. Very envious right now


----------



## sparky. (Aug 10, 2013)

Thats absolutely fantastic


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 29, 2013)

Supa dupa!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Aug 29, 2013)

Like the others, I really love this different way of viewing a site! My daughter and her friends managed to get through a hole in the fence at Severalls a few weeks back but were caught by the security guard (a friendly one) before they were able to get into the buildings...... She was gutted but also got a thrill at getting partly in! I'll show her this vid of yours. 
Personally I think the stills are pretty good considering they were taken from the video. Superb steady filming. I'm going to look into some of this equipment because it looks like a whole lot of fun to me. Thanks for the post...


----------



## zombizza (Aug 29, 2013)

fascinating. 
How much does a bit of kit like this cost? Whats the safe limit of range?
Seems like the perfect exploring companion -send in the drone....check out for junkies or security and then identify an access point before even leaving the car


----------



## mrtoby (Aug 29, 2013)

this is great, you should do all the big UK sites this way-would make a cool alternative to what we all see often from them. Keep it up


----------



## g197- (Aug 30, 2013)

zombizza said:


> fascinating.
> How much does a bit of kit like this cost? Whats the safe limit of range?
> Seems like the perfect exploring companion -send in the drone....check out for junkies or security and then identify an access point before even leaving the car



So far with the recent additions of hardware my copter is approaching the £2k mark. 
The range that I've been told is 1k but I'd never dare try it. Maybe I'd go 1000ft (0.30k). 
However the great thing is that if the copter looses signal with the transmitter (controller) then it'll fly back and land exactly where it took off from. Very clever.



mrtoby said:


> this is great, you should do all the big UK sites this way-would make a cool alternative to what we all see often from them. Keep it up



I like the sound of this. I love coming on here and checking out everyones posts so I'd be happy to go further than Colchester and get a few more well known attractions. If anyone wants to recommend somewhere to next get then inbox me.

I think I still need to get Severalls from the other site and pay more attention to other well known locations with in the site other than the water tower. 

Thanks again to everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 30, 2013)

I just bought a very cheap version and am trying to learn to fly it & it's a real bastard. Extremely impressed


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 30, 2013)

Props to you this is awesome 

Just about to ditch my Hero2 for a HERO3 Black Edition, your footage rocks


----------



## mrdystopia (Aug 30, 2013)

Loving it. Nice to see something so original from a much-visited asylum. Good work man.


----------



## MD (Aug 30, 2013)

stunning work you should be feeling pretty pleased with yourself


----------



## g197- (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks to everyone still loving these shots. I really feel like I should go back and get more from different angles. If anyone is interested let me know.



Infraredd said:


> I just bought a very cheap version and am trying to learn to fly it & it's a real bastard. Extremely impressed



What have you got? The Phantom?


----------

